# 55 Gallon Construction Journal



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Well since i started working on my viviarium/paludarium today i decided to start a journal. All i did so far was start to cover the back and 1 side in GS. I'm not done with the GS yet though , I still have figure out how to create the waterfall and get more materials. Here is the tank From Right To left.


----------



## axolotl (Dec 31, 2006)

How much foam have you used? Is that one can? Its always good to know how much a can will cover. How long are you going to allow that to cure before applying more? What do you plan on keeping for frogs? Well looks good so far keep the pics rolling.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have used 2 Cans so far but this










is where most of the foam went since i didn't have room to put the tank on its back. I will allow it to cure for a few days until the next trip to HD since we are renovating our kitchen and i don't want to get on my dad's nerves lol.I'm not sure what frogs i will have yet but i know i want a group of them and not a pair. Thanks for the comments


----------



## axolotl (Dec 31, 2006)

you want to start from the bottom up. I am kinda new so take what you want, but it looks good so far, layer it is the bottomis the key to success, i think. Keep us posted.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

now you tell me lol  i learned that the hard way also if you are going to work with GS Get a pack of disposeable gloves and never let it touch your skin Because taking it off is nearly impossible!


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Oops Double Post


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

I have Found Something Else I Could use for the background instead of the usual cocofiber background  Crushed rock! Here are a few pics of the rocks i like from http://therockshed.com
What should i pick ? And how much do you think i might need ?


SodaLite









Blue Quartz








Apache Tears









Dalmatian Stone (photographed wet)


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh not to bump my thread or anything how do i keep my tank at a stable temperature ? is a heater cable fine to use ? How do you keep your tanks warm ?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I have one tank over an electric heater that I can moniter the temp on, my other tank I have an heating pad on the bottom of.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

is the heating pad outside or inside the tank ? how would that work with a false bottom ?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

They stick to the bottom of the tank, but you can't have water on the other side of the glass, so I'm not sure about false bottoms. You can put them under the tank to heat it, but not onto the glass, just under the tank,(leave a air space or else the glass might crack)

Curt.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

oh ok it sounds pretty simple  thanks


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

No problem.


Curt.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

If you have bright enough light, the light should warm up the cage enough during the day so that at night it wont get too cold. If there is water and rocks in your vivarium,the temps sould be pretty stable and not fluctuate so much over short periods of time. I guess it depends on the temperatures of your home but I have no heat pads and 13 vivariums. 

Good luck experimenting with your temps.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

hey curt http://www.blackjungle.com/Merchant2/me ... ry_Code=TH is what i was talking about  so i guess that will be fine to use.


Thanks for the info frank but i don't want to rely on my lighting for heating the tank, but it has worked for you + i'm not done with it yet so idk what the temps will actually be once its all done.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

So What rocks look more natural ??? I need some opinions on them please.


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

"More natural" is very relative to what and where you are refering to, I work in an area that spans the line between the granitic Sierra Nevada mountains and the volcanic Cascade mountains, these two regions have very different appearances.

Simpy from an astetic point, I like the Apache or the Dalmation rocks.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I have never heard of those cables before, I paid like 15 bucks for my pad though so that would be the cheaper option if you don't have much money.
Personally I am not sure if I would use any of those rocks on the back of a tank, I think it would look alot like a fish tank, I do like the blue quarts though. 

Just my 2 cents, Curt.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm I might use sand or something for my background since i like the color of it + i can buy different natural colors online . THanks for the tips on the rocks not looking too natural. I might not even need the cables though unless i find a temp issue.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, some of those types of rocks might look pretty good in a viv pond or a few on a waterfall.

Just my 2 cents, Curt.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

I might use those rocks in the pond and etc but i'm not sure yet.

I'm wondering if i can create 2 glass doors on the front of this tank using the exsisting front glass panel . Where do you get hinges and etc and does this sound like it will work ?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, yes that sounds like a good idea, and lots of people put doors on the front of their viv's. You can get hinges from Joshsfrogs.com or just about any other website that sells PDF things. I know Josh personally so that is why I refer him.
You would have to cut the glass into two pieces to make two doors, have you cut glass like this before? If not then you can either take the piece of glass to a glass cutter in your area, or you can but a glass cutter for about 5 bucks and cut it yourself. 
You should probley put some sort of adhesive into the hinges when you put the glass in so that they glass stays in.(the glass falls out and breaks sometimes when you don't glue it in somehow)


Curt.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

I think i can do it myself  i found the hinges i like http://joshsfrogs.com/catalog/product_i ... ucts_id=56 but i wanted one that i can bolt to the glass


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

So nobody can find me a link to hinges that i can bolt to glass ? If not for those of you who have doors on your vivs using Silicone to hold your acrylic hinges how long does the door stay up just like when you put it together ? Basically how long will the silicone last until you have to take off the hinges and re silcone them. 

Also i found a great idea on how i will make my waterfall and it will be a filter also  I will cut a square plastic container in half then make a hole in the bottom for the tube and then get a few media bags and add carbon and other things in them and Voila! a waterfall/filter. I will stick it to the glass using silicone then cover it with Great Stuff to hide it.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im not sure bolting anything to glass is a good idea as around the holes it is not very stable. 

How are you looking to put the doors on?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I just read Kyle's post not the rest of the thread so if I'm missing something my apoligies, but using glass for a structural support of any kind is not a good idea - personal experience on more than one occasion.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Rather than two hinged doors, why not two sliding doors.

Much much easier construction wise and a lot less chance of them falling off, cracking, breaking etc.

I know this from experience. Two 3/16" hinged glass doors on a 55 would be heavy.

Steve


----------



## MartinShaver (Dec 20, 2006)

I found that acetone on a piece of paper towel wil get rid of great stuff on your skin. It feels like your skin is freezing, but thats the acetone evaporating ..... Just my $0.02


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Finally some replys  

Kyle - i was planning on bolting the glass door to the other piece of glass on the ends of the front glass piece.

defaced- thanks for the info

Steve- how could i make 2 sliding doors? There was supposed to be a water feature on one side with just a waterfall and a little pond i'm ditching the stream idea since it will take up alot of space. 

MartinShaver- Now You tell me ... I spent hours scrubbing and peeling off the stuff even though i had gloves on. 

I will update this in a few minutes to show what i'm planning on doing


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

well there is the picture


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I think if you want your background to look natural, it needs to be either GS with dirt siliconed to it, cocos panels, fern panels, or cork bark. Sand and rock as a background won't look natural because you would never see it in the wild.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm You do have a good point there Vic . I might just use coco fiber then .


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hmm still no response in how i can create the silding doors ? . I found the track i could use. Scroll down to plastic track sets. http://wwhardware.com/catalog.cfm/group ... showprod/1

but how can i use this on my tank ? I want to leave about 2 - 3 inches in the bottom of front glass to hide the egg crate. I did a search also . 

http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic ... glass+door

http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic ... glass+door

http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic ... glass+door


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Only 2.5 hours passed from the time you asked the question. Patience grasshopper.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Alright i will try to be patient i'm just too excited about building my viv


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Hey Mike... No Sh!t... 

pateince is a virtue young Fish Lover.... (and something you will need lots of in this hobby.. i'll tell ya..)

Anyway back to your tank...

I am trying to think of a way to describe this thats simple.

As you look at your tank from the front you will need to fit at least a 5 inch strip of galss from left to right at the bottom. Seal this on all 3 sides with aquarium silicone. This is what will stop your water from leaking out and give you something to attach your door slide or guide to.

You will need to do the same at the top although you wont need 5 inches maybe 2 or 3 inches. you will attach the other side of the slide or guide under this. the Gap between the two slides will be how high your door glass needs to be cut. 

Make sense.

Steve


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

uh what ? sorry i'm not sure what you are trying to explain can you make a paint or sketchup drawing for me or something.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

I can try..

Steve


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

I just made you a picture, only thing is it's powerpoint so it won't display on DB.. (unless someone knows how to convert it).

Pm me your e-mail and i will e mail it to you ok.

I can scan it later and maybe get it on here for everyone else to see if i get time ok.

Regards

Steve


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Below is a pic of what Steve described. The blue parts are the glass you'll need to silicone in place, the uncolored part is the tank. 









Steve, full screen it, hit print screen, then paste it into Paint. You'll be able to save it as a jpg or gif from there.


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Cool, Thanks Mike...
Stand by..

Steve


----------



## Steve (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok... here you go.

This picture shows the glass at the top and bottom and the sliding doors.










Steve


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh I Get It Now Thanks Alot  Would Plexi Work ? if not should the strips be 1/4 inch thick glass also ?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I wouldn't use plexi - there's no go way to adhere it to glass. 

Both pieces should be 1/4" because you have to mount the track on them.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Alright well i found a place i could buy some glass from and get it delivered. Heres a pic of the price for the 2 glass pieces.







I'm not going to let the top piece of glass show so i will hide it with the tank trim.


----------



## malac0da13 (Oct 2, 2006)

hrmmm...if u r goin with a false bottom and water feature u _might_ wanna go with more then three inches...i dunno how high your false bottom is and stuff tho


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm working on it  I'm not 100% sure on exactly how i want it to look yet. As for the false bottom i think 3 inches might be fine but if not i might bring it up 1 inch or so.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yay ! google is my best friend. I found a custom glass place close to me. I sent them an email so once they reply i will know how much the glass piece i need is. https://grayglass.net I need to get on my parents good side though  or else this project will not progress  .

Edit: I found out that they only do wholesale and the order has to be more than $100.00 . I found another place and i might give them a call to verify if i can get my glass cut there. If everything goes well i will post their address and etc,


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

hey everyone its a little update i removed the gs from the background due to the fact that alot of people had issues with gs peeling off the background . I'm going to silicone a sheet of styrofoam on the back of the tank then cover it in a thin layer of gs . i will be mounting alot of plants on the background and maybe a couple in the substrate. there will be a little pond in the front of the tank and to avoid stagnant water the water will be circulated by a waterfall. There will be about 2 - 4 inches of water in this tank. I'm not sure if i will have a false bottom i might just use leca or gravel to raise up the substrate. I will use a mix of peat moss, charcoal and bark or some other commercial brand.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

well today i gs the background in and i was wondering if peat moss would be fine to go over the background. i got charcoal , peat moss and some bark also 3 cans of gs a adjustible fountain pump and some tubing and 3 tubes of silicone a sheet of eggcrate and some spacers.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I only use peat moss for my BG and it seems to be doing fine.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

thanks i'm done with the bg now  except for the waterfall i got to fix up a little issue . as for my substrate of peat moss,charcoal and bark do i mix it all together or layer it ? also with a water feature how tall should my false bottom be ? its at 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

well here are some pics. after 5 1/2 tubes of silicone 3 cans of gs and 2 bags of each charcoal , peat moss and bark .i still need one more bag of peat moss and 1 tube of silicone though. there will be no water feature.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

my mom said it needs fish in it lol :lol: . i need to find a way to convert it to a paludarium maybe something like this http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... highlight= can i keep the bg i have now and just trim it to the desired height ? I was planning on only having plants in it since its just an experiment. how thick should the plexi be also tim didn't say what substrate he used. i dont really want to drill the tank so i might stick with internal filters. any info is welcome!


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

Is the miracle gro peat safe? Ive seen and contemplated buying it, but the words "miracle gro" scared me off.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

it does have ferts in it so i don't think its safe for frogs but this tank will be mainly for plants and fish  most people reccomend something with no ferts since frogs take care of that. Will i need a glass top ? or can i use eggcrate with mesh on it ? i probably need glass tops since most plants we use require humidity. what filters could i use for the fish section ?


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 10, 2007)

I would use some kind of canister filter for your fish...easy maintenance and all the filtration takes place in a small contained area so its easy to hide/store...i know you are not keeping darts in your tank but what about the ferts leaching into the water section?...besides the simple fact that the ferts would burn the gills of the fish and kill them i would also be worried about algae blooms in the section...i have heard of farmers fertilizing fields and in leaching into nearby ponds and they say the algae bloom is insane...just a thought...also im new to the vivarium field as well as this forum...why the charcoal in the background?...is there some construction thread i missed that suggests this?


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

hmm i need to figure out how much water will be in the tank then i can figure out what type of canister filter to use. in planted aquariums they use ferts and they don't kill theri fish unless they overdose so i see no problem. theres no charcoal in the background its just peat moss the charcoal peat and bark are for the substrate.


----------



## Studdlygoof (Feb 10, 2007)

ahhh no i understand the charcoal...in planted tanks they use ferts that are specifically designed for an aquatic atmosphere and wildlife...i dont think Miracle Grow had that in mind when they came up with their ferts...would you put a handful of the stuff in your mouth?...if you would then i say go ahead and use it...i personally would not...i'd definately research it...maybe even give the company a call...


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

hmm i see your point i will think of new ideas on how to avoid problems with this setup.


----------



## Fish_lover0591 (Dec 16, 2006)

my mom really has issues she is selling my 55 gallon tank behind my back i have no idea what is wrong with her but i will still sell it as long as she pays for everything i need for my new tank she wants me to start with something smaller yet she hasn't payed a single dime for anything in the tank. :roll: What tank size do you think i should get now that wont be too "big" ?


----------



## Boyd75 (Dec 26, 2012)

ut the heat pad on the side


----------

